# need (2) 24inch flourecent lights



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for (2) 24" canopy lights and covers. The model numbers I have are 15w 24" FH-20F-DX....Both are broken and need to replace both...any siggestions?...thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Contact Charles or Mykiss at Canadian Aquatics (sponsors of this site). They have HOT5s in all sizes for a good price.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, knowing Charles and Pat, you've probably already received two pms from them with an inventory list:bigsmile:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Not yet...

we have the following for 24"

24" LED light fixture - $55 for 78 LED fixture with extendable bracket.
24" sunblaster unit - $25 for a single bulb unit

Check here for pricing.
Equipment pricing


----------

